# Fully automated USB fishtank - stupid idea is real



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

How do you think the "Water Change" button works? :icon_roll


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks cool!

But takes the fun out of keeping fish IMHO


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

not only the fun, but you dont even have to look at the fish?


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

stoooooopid


----------



## mistern2005 (Nov 20, 2006)

Can I get one with a "grow plants better" button?


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Yea, and a Co2 up/down, and algae gone button!
Interesting idea.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey its stupid but its cool. Definitely not for fish though. Perhaps some Opae Ula? I think I spelled that right. Hawaiian Red shrimp I am referring to.

And where the hell is the filter? Is it undergravel?


----------



## AxolotlFarmer (Nov 29, 2006)

now they should combine this idea with the fishtank toilet. Boy, that sure would be excitement.


----------



## rich (Apr 21, 2007)

Poor fish. All the shots have tiny baby fish in them acting as cycle pilots  kind of an abusive contraption if you ask me. Maybe shrimp could eek out an existence, but even then this think looks like it holds a coke can worth of water with no filtration. have fun setting up any kind of viable biological filtration with stagnant water. it'll smell like an old sock in about 2 days with any kind of animal in it. This is worse than a goldfish bowl. 

-Rich


----------



## valleyvampiress (Apr 25, 2005)

There are many great possibilities for this. If it can be applied to a bigger tank, it can probably easily be accessed through remote access online and someone can manage their tank when they're on vacation or help someone out who is barely learning to take care of a tank. I think you all dismiss the idea too quickly. All it takes is a little creative thinking and tweaking to make this a very useful tool.


----------



## rich (Apr 21, 2007)

A good webcam costs about 70 bucks and will be far better for tank monitoring than that. 

-Rich


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

But it can control and monitor your filter right? Then in a larger scale this would help monitor your tank and perhaps dose ferts online. OMG. Whoever makes this would make a fortune. If the price is right though. Would fetch a fair price. 

It's like the Location Free Player for a fish tank lol


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't think it would be that hard, just designing a program, then you could make a powerstrip with switch/timers built in to run as the computer says, then plug your equipt. as needed.


----------



## rich (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah you could control eletricals really easily with home automation stuff like X10 and it would all be wireless too.. 

-Rich


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

then why hasn't anyone done this yet if you say its so simple? It obviously isn't or the minds of the community are not as ingenious as I thought.


----------



## rich (Apr 21, 2007)

probably because it's ridiculous  

-Rich


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Hehe that's true :-D.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

valleyvampiress said:


> There are many great possibilities for this. If it can be applied to a bigger tank, it can probably easily be accessed through remote access online and someone can manage their tank when they're on vacation or help someone out who is barely learning to take care of a tank. I think you all dismiss the idea too quickly. All it takes is a little creative thinking and tweaking to make this a very useful tool.


exactly this is a freaking great idea. or at least a horrifically simple PC interface for your fishtank. If only it could be done on a slightly larger scale with diff options. or addons.


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

Having a tank would no longer be what it is now, if that really happened.

Though there are days when I've wished a machine can do some things for me, overall, I'm glad I actually can't. o_o If you catch my train of thought.....


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

Haeun said:


> Having a tank would no longer be what it is now, if that really happened.
> 
> Though there are days when I've wished a machine can do some things for me, overall, I'm glad I actually can't. o_o If you catch my train of thought.....



hahaha terminator?


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

Haeun what is your avatar about?

also yeh gay idea, would be pointless


----------

